# This is an emergency!!



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

http://muncie.craigslist.org/ele/4528123418.htmlThis showed up on my Facebook feed and I have no idea where Anderson is!!! If anyone is close please please take this boy away from this piece of garbage!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Someone has just contacted the p.o.s owner and is going to take him. I've just realized my phone craped out on me and messed up the link. Here's the right link. Its sure to enrage you. http://muncie.craigslist.org/ele/4528123418.html


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

...no words, or I'll RAGE. That is the worst thing I've ever seen someone post. 'Comes with a pen to poke him with'?. URGGGGGG


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm glad somebody is getting him out of that situation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing...


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

It's been taken down so I don't know what it said, but from what Lesti said...awful. I wish I could poke that person with a pen.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's a ss of what the link said.


----------

